# Found a Cat - Need some advice!



## SoleSky (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello! I have always been a dog person but recently my mom and I found an orange tabby outside which we thought had an owner but apparently had been dumped . We took him in our house and he hasn't left my moms or my side since. He's a sweet cat but only owning dogs in my lifetime I'm honestly so confused at this cats behavior. I did a little research but from my experience, forums know more about these kinds of things. 

This cat, named Milo, is really sweet but sometimes he does certain things that are not so sweet. 

Like occasionally he will roll on his back and I thought this was cute so I pet him but then he bit me! It didn't break skin but hurt a little, idk why he did that! 

He also sometimes shakes his paws randomly like he has something on him and idk why he does that either.

He seems to start swatting at my little chihuahua who he used to have no problem with. He doesn't put his claws out but it scares me! He also chased after her onetime and swatted at her butt! She doesnt get hurt by it but I'm scared one day he will expose his claws. 

Also one time I was petting him on my lap and he just started drooling little drops of drool. Not like a dog but little drops. Is he alright? Sorry for the long into. 







































Anyway we are trying to find him a home and live in Richboro, PA. He's really sweet and would like to see him be happy. He isn't declawed but is neutered and has all his shots.


----------



## SoleSky (Nov 25, 2011)

He swatted at my dog again today and it makes my dog feel really uncomfortable. Could someone tell me what this means? Thanks


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

cats drool, at least one of mine does, usually when she's hapoy pawing and all that. he probably doesn't like his tummy touched, that's also one of my cats-expose the belly but don't touch!. Good luck. you're doing the right thing trying to help. I don't have much experience with dogs and cats together.


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

In my experience the exposing the belly is a trap. That will most likely not appreciate it. I don't know why they do it, perhaps to see if we're silly enough to pat them there. Anyway, my parents cat frequently swats at their 3 dogs, but never with the claws out. Just pretty much means he's a little annoyed with what the dog is doing (only really swats at 1 of the dogs who doesn't leave the cat alone) or the dog is too close and the cat wants some space.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Unlike dogs, most cats don't like belly rubs, which likely explains why he bit you. The easy solution is not to pet him on his belly.

Cats will shake their paw if it's wet, although my cat, Muffs, often just shakes her paw at random even when the paw is dry. I'm not sure why she does it, but it's nothing to worry about.

As for the swatting, I agree with Village Voice...Milo was likely irritated by the dog. 

I don't know about the drooling.


----------



## Squeakist (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, i'm very new to cats 2 (we've had our cat 3 whole weeks). Our cat ignors our dogs but has swiped at one of them when the dog passed the cat on the stairs - i think it was just because it looked like a good target!

I find with our cat, she will tollerate her tummy being rubbed for about 3 nanoseconds and then she moves or nips at the hand doing the rubbing - i didn't know they don't like belly rubs

sorry i've not been any help


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

He's very cute.

And I agree with everyone about the tummy with cats, most don't care for tummy rubs.
As for your dog, how long have you had the cat inside? Maybe he's not use to dogs yet, or your dog just made the cat uncomfortable, you just have to give him some time to get use to your dog. When I had the two strays inside I was taking care of before I found them homes, they didn't care for my chihuahua either, but, they never whapped at him with their claws, just swatted as if to say, don't get to close, or they ran away from him.


----------



## WolfRyder (Nov 28, 2011)

From what I've read (and I'm no cat expert) it's an invitation to play....rough. If a cat hasn't been properly socialized, they can nip or claw too roughly. Try a feather teaser when he does this, or some other toy where your hand is far away.

Hmmm drooling may be normal for a 'happy place' or a sign of something with the teeth. See if he'll let you check his teeth and gums. if they're okay, then he really really likes sitting in your lap.

My cats, when annoyed or playing, will swat at each other (claws retracted). Or when one is trying to get the other to play. Cats and dogs, however, have different body languages. And cats will do the dominance thing. At least my 3 do with each other. But not with the dog. She's 55+pounds and the largest of the cats is 14 pounds. They're not stupid lol.

It may take time for your two to get adjusted to each other.


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

very nicer hearted


----------



## SoleSky (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies guys! It seems like were keeping him because my mom has yet to make any advances towards getting him adopted. We've got him a collar too. It's odd. He seems to run at my dog and swat her, I just don't want her eye to be scratched on accident or something. As for the belly I am NOT touching that again haha. I've learned my lesson. It's nice that you all got back to me about the behavior. He hasn't done the drippy drooly thing since a week ago, maybe his petting just felt good. I got him some catnip and a scratching post which he just seems to lay on. The cat nip doesn't really do anything for him either. He just kind of gets really sleepy and then lays on the edge of the step.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Neko will roll on her back and try to bite me if I touch her too, she can bite hard but she's never drawn blood. She's just playing when she does this and we try to discourage the biting, I don't mind when she wraps her paws around my hand but I don't like the biting.

My two cats don't swat at our dog (probably because Tessa is very big compared to them) but they do swat at each other sometimes. I think they do it when they're annoyed with one another they don't do it to hurt each other though.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

I've read that when they expose their belly it means they are relaxed and trust you. It's not always an invitation to rub it though like a dog. Shadow will roll on his back and allow me to give him one sometimes. Or if he's sleeping and I come to pet him he'll roll over and while I'm rubbing his belly he will hug my arm. It's cute.

My mom has two cats and two dogs. One cat has her claws, the other declawed because we didn't know any better back then. The one with claws, Zosia (Zoe-shaw) will play with our dogs. She sometimes uses her claws but she doesn't DIG them into the dog. The fur will protect em from play swipes. She's never scratched one of them hard enough to bleed.

*edit* The chihuahua and papillon/terrier mix both of bushy tails, so Zosia looooves to chase them.


----------



## paisley (Nov 28, 2011)

simple don't touch his belly. some cats like it, some cats don't. i've seen cats drool on occasion, i wouldn't worry about it unless he started foaming or showing signs of rabbies. if you are really worried about it though, take him to the vet. 
as for the swatting at the dog part. I too have a cat (munchie) and a chihuahua(nelly). Though they paly and wrestle. He may simple not be used to dogs, and is just showing the dog he's dominant, or that he is annoyed by her. If he's not using his claws you shouldnt worry about it too much. They will both eventually learn what the others' limitations are interaction wise with each other. Just like if you were tomove in with a roomate you hardly knew, you might havea tiff here and there until you figure out what one another likes and doesn't like, or does and doesn't tollerate ya know? good luck


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

Exposing the belly is a sign of submission - he trusts you (but most cats don't like their bellies rubbed, although some do. Milo obviously doesn't)

Swatting at the dog with no claws out just means leave me alone; normal and not harmful behavior.

Drooling a bit just means he's really content and in the zone. I think it's funny they can get so happy with a chin or head rub.

Sounds like you are doing things right and bless you for taking the little guy in - he's a cutie. Love and patience win the day...


----------

